

Oracle to Acquire BEA Systems - seren6ipity
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080116/ap_on_hi_te/oracle_bea;_ylt=Ak6D_h57jgug.rFI2z5WGDas0NUE

======
eVizitei
I remember when the original offer from Oracle came out in october. The
company I was working for then had an Oracle database and had just switched
app-servers from Tomcat to Weblogic, so the idea of both coming under the same
banner was not an unpleasent one.

Oracle's been doing a lot of acquisitions recently. I wonder who's next on
their laundry list.

